# the Mrs bought lizzie a halloween onesie



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

apparently, she likes it! I swear she's trying to figure out how to put a wiper motor up in that hat to make it move.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like she's having a great time with it!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

What a great prop! How did you get her to look so life-like???? LOL


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

NickG said:


> I swear she's trying to figure out how to put a wiper motor up in that hat to make it move.


I have a feeling YOU are trying to figure that out.....lol.

what a little cutie.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I bet she's just trying to lull tots into complacency with her devilish cutseyness...only to slime them with drool and whackem' with a poopy diaper. Pure evil, but oh so cute.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That's my favorite trick! Only I'm sure she's better at it than me cuz she's cuter. A lot of people see it coming when I do it.

Oh, btw Nick, congratulations. She's adorable!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

She's way cuter than Turtle's new kid! (sorry turtle, but you know it's true!) LOL


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Tooo Cute!!!!!!! She's definitely a keeper!!!!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

if you guys are bored there are some more pics of her on her photobucket http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vw_nick/lizzie

(edit)

oh, and thanks for the compliments. (yeah, she's got me wrapped)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

And just think, in a few years from now she will be driving your hearse around. LOL. And won't give it back. LOL


----------

